# Salmon Fishing at night



## krob (Dec 11, 2003)

Can someone tell me if Salmon hit at night in most rivers, or is it only certain rivers. Im new to the whole salmon fishing at night and wanted to know if this is a good time to go. Thanks in advance


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

i dont know about night fishing kings. just came back from 7 days on the big man. an every morning we headed out with the boat at 430 am to cast plugs in the deeper holes. the fishing was HOT till the sun hit the tops of the trees. hot-n-tots with bigger hooks an rapalas that would dive deeper was the trick. patterns that copy fire tiger colors is the way. all the fish hooked had the treble deep in the mouth an a pain to remove with those big king teeth. i fished with spider wire stealth line for casing. was 20# an im sold on that line for casing to the kings.


----------



## Chip (Jun 6, 2005)

Salmon and steelhead will hit well at night. Fish them the same ways you like using during the day. They move a lot at night, so you will have hot bites, then slow times. Most of the time it takes fishing/scouting an area by day to really know where to fish and how to fish/fight fish in those spots. There is typically a lot less competition, and you can get away with fairly stout tackle. I hope this helps.

Chip


----------



## jim84 (Mar 14, 2005)

Ive got a lot of kings at night. When I worked I was on afternoons most of the time so thats the time I had to fish. a lot less people around those times. stick baits and glow spoons worked well, you will feed the fish gods a little more tackle. good luck :lol:


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Swinging streamers at night is highly effective, particularly when fresh fish are moving up through the system.


----------



## fishing pal (Sep 21, 2007)

I have had my best luck fishing kings from the piers or in the rivers in the early hours of the morning before sunrise, but have also caught them at various times throughout the day. Just be sure of your surroundings at night, it does make it a little more challenging. Good Luck!


----------



## krob (Dec 11, 2003)

thanks everyone for the info i appreciate it


----------



## Irondust (Sep 23, 2007)

Chromedoggy said:


> Swinging streamers at night is highly effective, particularly when fresh fish are moving up through the system.


If your fishing at night, can you use a head-light type flashlight (or any other light for that matter)? Or will this spook the fish?


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

it is fun fishing at night but that is also when all the rippers come out and start snagging and that makes it tough on some rivers.


----------



## fishing pal (Sep 21, 2007)

Using headlamps or some other light source to keep your hands free when tying knots or rigging is a great idea. But most fisherman i have observed, including myself turn them off when they are not necessary. Case in point. I was fishing last weekend on a Northeast pier, had a nice spot on the end with plenty of room around me. A son and father combo proceed to fish on either side of me so close I thought I was square dancing with them. The sons headlamp was on the entire time he was fishing, and everytime he turned to talk to his father on my other side I was blinded with this LED light.:sad: Made for a frustrating time of fishing. Anyway, just my .02


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Your eyes will get used to the dark, and you'll only need a light to tie knots.
If you get to know a certian stretch of river during the day, you'll be more comfortable and get around better at night. I find darker (black, etc) presentations work better at night.


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

swinging streamers.... thats the best
Just make sure you know the water well.


----------

